# Other Pythons > Morelia >  green tree python?

## Liquid Snake 06

http://www.thereptileroom.co.uk/stoc...e%20python.jpg

i saw one of these at pet bazaar ( a good reptile shop in town). i think there gorgeous.  can anyone tell me more about this green tree python?

----------


## Liquid Snake 06

can anyone here tell me more about the green tree python? i think there amazingly gorgeous. 

http://www.thereptileroom.co.uk/stoc...e%20python.jpg

----------


## daniel1983

I moved this out of the ball python morph forum. Please watch where things are posted to keep some order around here  :Wink: 

Here is a good link to checkout:
http://www.finegtps.com/

----------


## Liquid Snake 06

ah sry bout that!

----------


## steveo

heres a link to a care sheet 

http://www.herpetology.com/murdoch.html

----------


## Charlie Smith

without being very specific in guiding you, try Googling it _Green Tree Pythons_, *images*, is a great start

and....

check your pm

Charlie S.

----------


## Jonny2184

> http://www.thereptileroom.co.uk/stoc...e%20python.jpg
> 
> i saw one of these at pet bazaar ( a good reptile shop in town). i think there gorgeous.  can anyone tell me more about this green tree python?


All I can tell you about this snake is that I WANT it!!! 
I can't wait to get my Morelia Veridis.
I can tell you it's a baby and they require more humidity then a BP, but I heard not as much as an Emerald Tree Boa. 
They can't be held all that often, not to say you should try to avoid touching but you keep it too a minimun.

Anyway if you ever want to get one of these, PLEASE read ALL you can before you buy anything! And have the humidity and temps set even before your new buddy is picked out! Thats what I plan on doing! I just got my perches and enclosure and heat panel... now I need to set it all up! 

ROCK ON!

----------


## sunfowerggs

That's pretty good. :Rolleyes2: 


demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne

----------


## DavidG

Morelia Viridis
Chondro 
Chondropython
Green Tree Python
mean hanging tree worms



^common names from GTPs.
http://finegtps.com/basic_care_sheets.php
www.moreliaviridis.yuku.com
www.signalherp.com


Very cool snake, not for the beginning herper. This is a pretty advanced species and one I would not try to own instantly just because it's pretty. Great people such as Trooper Walsh, Rico Walder,  and Greg Maxwell, just to name a few have spent decades doing research on this species. While one of the most gorgeous snakes ever (unless you ask me, then it IS the most gorgeous. I'm a little one sided though  :Wink:  ) Please do your research! If you do not you are on a long road to learning all about nasty bites, upper respiratory infections, and the all revered prolapse. Many on the board are chondro fans and some of us are lucky enough to be chondro keepers. I've been keeping mostly chondros exclusively for over a year now. I have not found a more rewording species to work with. However, they give me the most head achs. Why is it not eating? Why is he not perching? Why is it nippy today? Google and check out as many sites as possible. If you are dedicated to this you need to be on your game. Not that it's a hard species, just advanced. With a good practice of proper husbandry techniques it becomes natural. If you have any specific questions please post them. 

Now on to my favorite teaser shots....of course.




A yellow baby is you prefer.


Maybe a red?

----------

_Warocker's Wife_ (08-13-2009)

----------


## Warocker's Wife

What can I tell u about GTP....humm.... we could be here a while. They are beautiful animals and really stunning to watch and enjoy all mine are hand able. When they are neonate u cant handle them, u can cause them to have kinks in their tails. They do require some special care compared to ball pythons. More humidity and spraying but its nothing to ridicules. Once u do your research and see what it contains to have one of these amazing creatures. Than get one.. U really should read the more complete chondro book from Greg Maxwell the book is really chocked full of info.

Good luck! They are addictive!

----------


## sunfowerggs

This is an interesting discussion. thank you for sharing  :Taz:  :Good Job: 

demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne

----------


## DrLew

In two words?   They're Awesome!

----------


## Brandon Osborne

Much more simple than most make them out to be.  Been keeping them for 15 years.

----------

